# New and pretty scared



## Dalaney (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi I found out a week ago I have Type 2 Diabetes and I just feel like my world has come crushing down.  I am so shocked at how I have taken this news.  I live alone in a very rural area and last year had real problems with my gallbladder wich ended up with several emergency hospital stays and then an operation. All been well since but I went back to eating normally and put on weight and then I was diagnosed with diabetes last week.  I am so confused as to what I can and can't eat  Food has become something I am now scared of.  I thought low carb was the way to go then i brought the anthony worral thompson diabetes book and all his recipes are pretty carb high.  I am so confused and anxious and keep blubbing like a baby and this is just not like me I seem to be falling apart.  i have my first appointment with the diabetic nurse next week so really hoping things will become clearer.   the other thing was a lot of the advice I have read about says its important to monitor your glucose levels but my doctor said no to a monitor and says  there is no point and that I need to lose weight and wait iuntil I have spoken to the diabetic nurse and seen a dietician.  Do others monitor their glucose levels ?  Should I buy one?  I am sure I will get my head around this after a while but at the moment I am a mess..


----------



## Barb3234 (Mar 3, 2012)

I felt the same, still feel a strong element of denial actually. 

However, whatever we feel we have to get on with it. I have cut the carbs down as much as i can, try not to be too obsessive about it, but most importantly have added in exercise, something i have always been lazy about. 

The good news is, I am now 2 stone lighter, feel fitter and stronger and by BS levels are generally in the normal range. How do I know? Well, I went and bought a meter, yes it costs but it is worth. Without it I would have no idea that some foods send my blood sugar high and some don't. For instance, a small (funsize) choc bar, no probs. Large banana a complete no no. Trial and error and yes at times lots of error. But we will get there and the important thing to be able to say to yourself is that at least you are trying!

Really hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum; when first diagnosed you do feel as though your world is falling apart and all the emotions you are going through are not unfamiliar - my poor family and even my boss at work had to endure me breaking down in tears every 5 mins....but I had to take control of the situation because diabetes can be managed and controlled and life goes on... it just takes time to put things into perspective.

Buying a meter is a yes; my GP has told me I don't need to test but like Barb I went out a bought one and buy strips on ebay - its about you being in control of the diabetes not the other way round.

Joining this forum is the best thing you could have done; we're all here to help and support each other; ask as many questions as you can and before long you'll feel stronger and in control.

PS. I bought the ATW book and ditched it - I eat the foods I enjoy (minus the naughty foods which are now a treat) and have lost 3 stone; I'm also learning to swim  and working towards changing my job career - life is what you make of it... Amanda x


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Dalaney 

Have you seen the links in the newbies thread?  http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

The Gretchen Becker book is very useful and I've also got Alan S's book which is helpful for some dietry ideas.


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words I am sure I will get my head round it all but it is good to know what I am feeling is normal.  I have to say living on my own and having a busy stressful job ( social worker ) I  love nothing more than a saturday night in with some munch and a film which is usually selection of lovely cheeses and pate's crusty bread and savoury nibbles  or a take out.  I guess I am just struggling that I wont be able to do that again. Food is my one guilty pleasure and now it feels liek that has gone . How sad does  that sound I know


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2012)

Dalaney - if you want to arrange a gathering of diabetics with a ritual burning of AWT's - or anyone else's so-called 'Diabetic' - recipe books, you'll find a lot of people would come and add to the pyre.

Alan Shanley might come for the entertainment but you certainly wouldn't be burning his book! - you'd be asking him to sign your copy.  It isn't a recipe book and I think some people are disappointed that it isn't and even dismayed that he doesn't follow the 'carbs with everything' advice handed out by people who are (usually) not diabetic.

What did 'carbs and more carbs' do for America? - it made them fat.  And what's it doing for us? - it's made us fat.  In fact morbidly obese in far too many cases ......


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 3, 2012)

Dalaney said:


> Thank you all for your kind words I am sure I will get my head round it all but it is good to know what I am feeling is normal.  I have to say living on my own and having a busy stressful job ( social worker ) I  love nothing more than a saturday night in with some munch and a film which is usually selection of lovely cheeses and pate's crusty bread and savoury nibbles  or a take out.  I guess I am just struggling that I wont be able to do that again. Food is my one guilty pleasure and now it feels liek that has gone . How sad does  that sound I know



I also work for social services (child protection) so know how stressful it can be but you can still have a little of what you fancy but in moderation and not all at the time  I'm learning to switch off when I finish work which is proving difficult but my first priority is me - its important to have 'me time' - you are still you; its just now you're a little more special...


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 3, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Dalaney - if you want to arrange a gathering of diabetics with a ritual burning of AWT's - or anyone else's so-called 'Diabetic' - recipe books, you'll find a lot of people would come and add to the pyre.
> 
> Alan Shanley might come for the entertainment but you certainly wouldn't be burning his book! - you'd be asking him to sign your copy.  It isn't a recipe book and I think some people are disappointed that it isn't and even dismayed that he doesn't follow the 'carbs with everything' advice handed out by people who are (usually) not diabetic.
> 
> What did 'carbs and more carbs' do for America? - it made them fat.  And what's it doing for us? - it's made us fat.  In fact morbidly obese in far too many cases ......



Thanks Trophywench I am so glad I have found this forum I have never used one before so its all very very new to me.  Why do they produce these books if they are so rubbish?  it certaibly does not help when you are trying to find your way round the whole diabetes confusion when first diagnosed.  Who and what is this Alan Shanley book?  where can I get a copy ?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2012)

Dalaney said:


> ...Who and what is this Alan Shanley book?  where can I get a copy ?


Amazon  http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Earth-Can-I-Eat/dp/1453863214/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330798762&sr=8-2


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 3, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> I also work for social services (child protection) so know how stressful it can be but you can still have a little of what you fancy but in moderation and not all at the time  I'm learning to switch off when I finish work which is proving difficult but my first priority is me - its important to have 'me time' - you are still you; its just now you're a little more special...



Thanks newtothis  I like it that im special lol  that made me smile x


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Dalaney,

Welcome to the forum! I know how you feel. The first week after I was diagnosed I didn't have a clue what I could eat. I felt like anything I ate could  be making me worse and I was terrified. I promise it gets better though!

Take it a day at a time. Buy a meter and test each food to see how it affects you. It's really worth it and in terms of getting my blood sugars under control it's the best thing I did (besides joining this forum).

Everyone's really friendly here so ask lots of questions


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 3, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi Dalaney,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I know how you feel. The first week after I was diagnosed I didn't have a clue what I could eat. I felt like anything I ate could  be making me worse and I was terrified. I promise it gets better though!
> 
> ...



Thanks Daisy  I feel so much bettern having been on this forum I felt like the only person in the world with diabetes untilm I came on here.  x x


----------



## vix001 (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the best Diabetes forum in the world! Rest assured you're not alone in the way you feel, even those of us who have been diagnosed for ages still feel like that. Forget what your doctor said, you DO need a meter and you DO need to test. You find out that even foods you thought were healthy are total no nos for your sugar levels. For me I can eat a small mini chocolate bar and be ok but a wholegrain muffin is a disaster.

As for AWT and the carbs debate, I think it really depends on your body. I have cut down the amount of them I eat but I find if I don't have them in every meal that I feel really dodgy. Other people have almost totally cut them out. Thats why you need a meter to work out what carbs do to you.

You have done the best thing by joining this forum, and I would recommend Gretchen Becker's book, Type 2 Diabetes The First Year.


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 4, 2012)

vix001 said:


> Welcome to the best Diabetes forum in the world! Rest assured you're not alone in the way you feel, even those of us who have been diagnosed for ages still feel like that. Forget what your doctor said, you DO need a meter and you DO need to test. You find out that even foods you thought were healthy are total no nos for your sugar levels. For me I can eat a small mini chocolate bar and be ok but a wholegrain muffin is a disaster.
> 
> As for AWT and the carbs debate, I think it really depends on your body. I have cut down the amount of them I eat but I find if I don't have them in every meal that I feel really dodgy. Other people have almost totally cut them out. Thats why you need a meter to work out what carbs do to you.
> 
> You have done the best thing by joining this forum, and I would recommend Gretchen Becker's book, Type 2 Diabetes The First Year.



Thank you Vix I have ordered the book from the library x


----------



## will2016 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome, and good luck with it all, this forum is the best for info, and really quick with help and advice


----------



## am64 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome from me too ..totally empathise with you re dx i was so lost ..but stick with the fantastic folk here and we will help you all we can


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome, Hopefully  you will feel a little better after your appointment with the daibetes burse. A meter for testing is a definate yes. I was diagnosed 8 months ago and was gutted but you'll be surprised how in time a lot of this will become clearer and part of your routine. Is there a education course your GP can refer yo on? My GP sent me on a desmond day course for type 2 at the local hospital which helped. It is confusing and all new but hang in there it will feel more managable in time. x


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 5, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Welcome, Hopefully  you will feel a little better after your appointment with the daibetes burse. A meter for testing is a definate yes. I was diagnosed 8 months ago and was gutted but you'll be surprised how in time a lot of this will become clearer and part of your routine. Is there a education course your GP can refer yo on? My GP sent me on a desmond day course for type 2 at the local hospital which helped. It is confusing and all new but hang in there it will feel more managable in time. x



Thank you I am sure it will all become clearer as time goes by and thsi is a great forum for support I think I will beusing it a fair bit in the near future


----------



## dianeg38 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Dalaney, i was diagnosed with diabetes about a month ago, being treated with insulin at the moment but that could change , still waiting on blood results, I too had problems with my gallbladder but it was a few years ago now, my gallstones moved and caused me to get pancreatitis, my doctor said that and family history are probably the cause of my diabetes. most of the time im coping but on occasion especially if my sugars are high i take things badly . i feel sorry for my family as i am driving myself round the twist and probably takiong them with me. My diabetic nurse gave me my monitor and has advised me to test twice a day . it definatley does help tell which foods affect ur levels. take care


----------

